# What's this in my engine bay?



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

It's white, won't come off and it's all over. Its like a powder. G101 won't touch it, even at 2:1. I've jet washed it, hose piped it and hit it atleast 10 times with all apcs I have.

Anyone got any ideas as its all over


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like:-

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...oductlisting&gclid=CLqv1ITizLQCFU3HtAodHS0Aqw


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Looks like it has been steam cleaned at some point with a caustic product.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm going with caustic. I see it all the time, usually from the £5 scratch boys..

Try a gentle lime scale remover..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

second thoughts looks oxidized bang on dooka


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

think its called corrossion!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

petemattw said:


> think its called corrossion!


I know what you mean, but I don't think the op means the little bits coming through. I think he means the white stuff ..


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that anywhere near where the batteries fitted?

A mate had a car a while ago and a faulty battery caused very similar damage


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Could be the aftermath of a fire extinguisher being used due to you owning a Renault.






Only joking mate.


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

The battery is the other side and it's only been in a month or so. Could it be baking soda? This white stuff does come off.. but needs to be kinda scrubbed off. Always seems to reappear though when dry. The cars a 54 plate, so not right old! 

G101 does get rid of it, until it dries back on. You can't see it when damp! It wasn't there when I first got the car


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I have used lithium grease before, on the rubber boot on the firewall. But it's all over engine bay, literally all over! Looks such a state!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you tried very hot water and strong mix of something like fairey liquid,give it a good scrub and once dry plaster it in something like a quick wax or detailer spray or even WD 40 then see if it returns. Looks like a residue from some form of wash chemical as mentioned before.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i see this all the time at work (mechanic) it seems to be a mix of silicones and oils and realy anything in the air seems to crystalize and form a white powder like baking soda ive never found a cure to get rid of it altogether but wd40 or equivelant a light spray/misting over the area worked a treat for me and it helps protect the strut top aswell as all the other pannel joints etc


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Just don't want to be getting any wd40 near my belts etc! I usually go crazy spraying!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a product out there designed fr boats its a saltbuster, its been around for five or six years and has had good press but cant remember the name.
Google salt buster and look for salt x or something its the military one.


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Anything else that I might have that might help? I've used WD40 with no luck, star drops in a really really strong dilution, g101 in a really strong dilution, flash in a really strong dilution. Nothing is shifting it! I need something that I can spray on, and then rinse off.. there's loads and it'd take forever to do having to rub it off with a cloth.


----------

